
Coronavirus: US Death Rates vs. China, Italy and South Korea - simonh
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-us-canada-52066105/coronavirus-us-death-rates-v-china-italy-and-south-korea
======
simonh
Interesting analysis, but what it doesn't really address is scale. The
population of the USA is 5x that of Italy, and 6x that of Spain or South
Korea. I think the analysis of the shapes of the graphs can be instructive,
but not necessarily the numbers themselves. The US is in many ways more like a
continent than a country.

~~~
jaclaz
Cases (and deaths) per million inhabitants seems to me fair enough:

[http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/covid19/#covid-world-
norm](http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/covid19/#covid-world-norm)

[http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/covid19/#covid-world-
norm2](http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/covid19/#covid-world-norm2)

[http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/covid19/#covid-us-
norm](http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/covid19/#covid-us-norm)

[http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/covid19/#deaths-
us](http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/covid19/#deaths-us)

